# Assassin and Nerite snails



## Anonymous (20 Sep 2010)

Hi guys just wondering if Nerite snails are compatible with assassin snails?? I'm assuming they are as nerite's are much larger but unsure.??


----------



## ghostsword (20 Sep 2010)

I got them both together and there are no issues.. I also got Khuly Loaches, and they do not eat the assassin snails or the nerites.


----------



## Cordi (20 Sep 2010)

it is unadvisable to keep assassins with other snails as they will eat them, ghost has been lucky so far. I've seen a few large apple snails taken out by assassins before. Up to you if you want to risk it, but i wouldn't if i were you.

Also Kuhli Loach are scavengers, not snail eaters (thought i'd just point that out)

Cordi


----------



## Anonymous (20 Sep 2010)

Im going to get a couple of Nerites. What would you advise to eradicate a snail problem? Got baby ramhorns everywhere and couple of other species.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Sep 2010)

Cordi said:
			
		

> it is unadvisable to keep assassins with other snails as they will eat them, ghost has been lucky so far. I've seen a few large apple snails taken out by assassins before. Up to you if you want to risk it, but i wouldn't if i were you.



Very lucky then..  Have the lot for over a year now.. 



> Also Kuhli Loach are scavengers, not snail eaters (thought i'd just point that out)
> 
> Cordi



My Khuly loaches eat all the trumpet snails they find, leaving the assassin snails and nerites..  

On my tank I got only assassin snails and nerites, and some shells of trumpet snails.


----------



## mr. luke (23 Sep 2010)

Assasin snails have the abilty to make a hole in its preys shell, which is why (in theory) no snails are safe, but more often than not they will ignore anything considerably bigger than themselves.


----------

